# New life in the sun !!



## nicola67 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hello There!
I am a 41 year looking for a fresh start abroad!!!! Im from Liverpool, have a beautiful home and have a good job working for the local Tranport Authority ...but have always had a desire to live abroad!!! My daughter has now flown the nest...and has here own apartment, and feel now is the time to go for it! I have holiday'd in the algarve a few times now..... (right by fishimans beach) and really enjoyed my time there. I would have sufficiant funding to live there for six to twelve months, with the intention of setting up my own businesss, if I choice to stay permanently. Would be very interested to hear of other peoples experience of living abroad be it good or bad, any regrets ??
Cheers
Nicola x lane:


----------



## AvonLady (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi Nicola,

I'm also 41, from Blackpool, lived in PT 2 years with kids...I do not regret the move. We like the Algarve and have family down there but live in Central Portugal, where it is much greener, cheaper and friendlier..but also more difficult to find work.

I would say have a look around Portugal before you decide where to stay, how about the Silver Coast?


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Nicola

I am in Fazakerley, 

Welcome from another scouse.

I have found that the Central region of Portugal suits me and i am going to have a house built in Gois. Good luck

Peterfc the 666 man


----------

